# Maybe shadow?!



## Emsabub

So, it could be a shadow, it could be nothing. But my eye is still catching on something!
It's driving me nuts :lol:
Darker one is with the brightness adjusted!


----------



## ChibiLena

I see it!


----------



## Emsabub

Thankyou! <3
It definitely feels like something is there to the left!


----------



## happyface82

I see it!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## ChibiLena

Emsabub said:


> Thankyou! <3
> It definitely feels like something is there to the left!

Did you test again today? Any update?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!


----------



## Emsabub

Thankyou everyone <3 I'm going to try a cheap test today, I'm trying to save my frer for another couple of days so it's got more chance to develop :)
Edit - so I tried a cheapie and got nothing! That's fine though, they aren't supposed to be used until first day of missed period anyway


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your next test :)


----------



## MrsLux

I see it ! 

Any update?


----------



## Emsabub

Yes I did take a cheapie this morning and bfn :( It must have been an evap! But I think I'll be retesting Thursday when my period is due, if it doesn't show of course


----------

